# New Kindle Paperwhite - White pixel and color discoloration?



## Raf_ (Apr 21, 2013)

I recently got my first Kindle Paperwhite and it seems to have a white pixel and some color discoloration. I've uploaded two images below with full brightness. In the first image, if you look at the nose of the person sitting down, you'll see the white pixel. The color discoloration is more noticeable in the second image. Can anyone tell me if this is normal, or if I need to get it replaced?

Image 1










Image 2


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Had the same problem. Replaced it five times to the same result(with different discoloration patterns). The one in pic 2 is really bad to me (my pw replacements 1,3 and 4). Back in December amazon even posted an explanation page about the issue because of all the complaints. At the same time, there are thousands of happy customers who are fine. Using basic kindle now. This has been discussed in depth(with some interesting points about the lack of led regulations rather than it being the fault of Amazon). Seems like some devices are different. Some eyes are more sensitive to it than others as well. I found it worst in the pitch dark. Yellow, blue, red, grey, etc are all colors I've seen. Great device. It's fatal flaw for me for now. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

The pink/green blotches are a known problem on the PW - there was a huge topic about it when the PW was first released. There's mixed feelings about it - some people don't even notice it, some people notice it but it doesn't bother them, others can't stand it. The degree of it may be worse or less depending on the individual device so it may also not be as noticeable on some than others. Personally, my PW only has pink blotches, no green, so I don't think it's very strong on mine - plus, I found I prefer my Kindle light set to 12 at which the pink blotches aren't noticeable at all unless I'm reading in total darkness. If it's daylight or if I have at least a dim light on in the room, which I usually do because I hate reading in the pitch black, I can't see it. So I am content but YMMV.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The white pixel wouldn't bother me unless it was visible on most or many pages when I was reading. I just consider it a beauty mark on the person on the start up screen. 

I can see the colors on your pic, but frankly that wouldn't bother me either...but then I don't use my PW with the brightness turned all the way up; I don't think that would be noticeable at the light levels I use (8-10).

If it bothers you, you should contact Amazon. (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here. )

Betsy


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

I just cannot see the coloration, but I definitely do see the white pixel. Yeah, that would bug me too! I would say get a replacement.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

The "colors" you mention don't stand out to me. I'm wondering if you're talking about the slight shadowy effect across the bottom, which is more about the placement of the LEDs and how they interact with the specially-designed front-lit screen.

Also, maybe I'm just getting older, but I also didn't notice any "white pixel."

I've been perfectly happy with my Kindle PW, and that's saying a lot considering I cut my memory capacity in half by upgrading to the KPW from a K3.

When I read at night/before bed, I usually have my KPW at an illumination level between 1-3, very low. In a well-lit room, generally no higher than 6-7. I almost never put it at full brightness. Glare/bright screens bug me when I'm reading. (They are fine for games on my Nexus 7, but I don't play those in the dark and I'm not looking at the screen the same was as I do when reading.

But I have the eyes of a 46-year-old. Younger (and older) people's mileage may vary.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I definitely see green. However, like others stated, turn the brightness to a level you are happy with, and then see if you can detect colors. Try reading on it for a few hours and see if it is something that bothers you. If so, exchange it.


----------



## RolandDrake (Apr 11, 2013)

I see dead people. 

JK, I bought a new Paperwhite yesterday. Mine has slight blotching/discoloration near the bottom of the screen. It varies depending on how high the lighting is set. It's a limitation of the technology; doesn't really bother me. The advantage over non-lighted e-readers outweighs this minor issue for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Also, maybe I'm just getting older, but I also didn't notice any "white pixel."


It's on the nose of the figure sitting under the tree. Makes it look like he's wearing a nose stud. Maybe he is.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The perma-white pixel is definitely, for me, more problematic than the 'splotches'. You have to scroll the picture across to see it. . . . . I saw it when I went searching but, like Betsy, I don't think it would bother me unless it was ALWAYS on a pixel that was supposed to be black at least sometimes. Still, it is a flaw that is probably worth contacting Amazon about. _Edit by Betsy: I didn't have to scroll to see it, and didn't realize the original pictures were so huge; I've resized them so they fit on standard monitors._

I don't really see the color problems at all (I also think they're much harder to see in pictures than in reality). But if you do and you feel like they'll be distracting, that's also something to take up with Amazon. Obviously people's eyes see things differently and it's your right to have a screen that works for you. This is at least part of the reason, I'm sure, why Amazon offers the 30 day return policy.


----------



## Raf_ (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback everyone! I've decided I'm getting it replaced, mainly because of the white pixel.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I see both issues clearly on yours and I personally wouldn't keep it. I too had countless problems with color hues and glowing white pixels. I finally got one that I am happy enough with to keep. The problem for me is when the glowing pixels fall over the text therefore whiting out a small area of the black text. That really annoyed me. If it happens to fall on a white area of the screen it wouldn't be as big a deal but, mind you, it really shouldn't be there at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Raf_ said:


> Thanks for your feedback everyone! I've decided I'm getting it replaced, mainly because of the white pixel.


Good, you're the one that needs to be satisfied with it. Let us know how the new one is!

Betsy


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's on the nose of the figure sitting under the tree. Makes it look like he's wearing a nose stud. Maybe he is.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Ahh I see it now.

And what is seen cannot be unseen.... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Ahh I see it now.
> 
> And what is seen cannot be unseen.... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Exactly....


----------



## Grandma Mazur (Apr 15, 2013)

If mine looked like that I would get a replacement...and hope the new one was better.  Seems like some people never get a good one?  That's a shame.

I love mine...it doesn't have colors but it does have the light issues at the bottom which don't really bother me. 

What bothers you may not bother me and the other way around....I would hate to be reading but slightly distracted all the time....good luck...and let us know how it goes.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, judging by reports those "dead pixels" or dust specks are not too rare, but also quite fixable by getting a replacement or two.

The discoloration on the other hand, the color splotches, is a limitation of the technology and while they can vary wildly from unit to unit (and some people don't see them), it is unlikely your replacement would be perfect in this regard.

So, replace for the dust spec, but if you dislike the discoloration then Paperwhite probably isn't for you.

I was reading again last night on my $69 basic Kindle 5 and I just love that no-frills e-ink screen with a lighted cover. My Paperwhite is gathering dust somewhere with its slightly crooked screen (at a slight angle, something never seen in my other four Kindles) and faint color splotches (not too bad but definitely there).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FearIndex said:


> Yeah, judging by reports those "dead pixels" or dust specks are not too rare, but also quite fixable by getting a replacement or two.
> 
> The discoloration on the other hand, the color splotches, is a limitation of the technology and while they can vary wildly from unit to unit (and some people don't see them), it is unlikely your replacement would be perfect in this regard.
> 
> ...


It's true the 'splotchiness' can vary widely. . . but I say that the PW is still the best reader on the market. Many have rerpoted that if the variance is bothersome, Amazon is FANTASTIC about sending replacements until you get one that works _for YOU_. What anyone else thinks is *immaterial*. That said, FWIW, my PW has ZERO color variance for me and I've seen at least 2 other devices owned by other people and I noticed nothing on either of them. My conclusion from that extremely small sample is that good devices are definitely available; I even think that MOST are probably just fine, but have insufficient data to state that categorically.

And I admit to not much sympathy for a person who chooses NOT to let Amazon's policies work for them and do a return or replacement if they find it isn't going to work for them. 

The basic Kindle is also a sweet device -- I have one as back up -- but much prefer the paperwhite for readability and usability.

All of which is just to say: YMMV


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

Having followed the forum for a while and seeing Paperwhite samples in the store, I assumed they all had some subtle color splotches and ghosting.  Yesterday I helped a friend set up her new Paperwhite and I must tell you the screen was perfect.  I was quite surprised at how nice it looks.


----------



## Grandma Mazur (Apr 15, 2013)

Strangely enough last night for the first time I saw a pink cast on the page I was reading.  I had the light up almost all the way and it was completely dark in the room, which may be why since I don't usually do that.  In daylight, in my office, other places, etc.  I have never seen anything out of the ordinary.  I am going to try it again tonight to see if it does it again.

Just thought it was odd since we have been discussing this and I haven't had a problem before.  

It did kind of bother me so I turned the light down some and it got better.  I would hate it if it did that all the time, but I love it enough to put up with what appears to me to be a minor issue...at least for now.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I admit to not much sympathy for a person who chooses NOT to let Amazon's policies work for them and do a return or replacement if they find it isn't going to work for them.


If this is in reference to me keeping my Paperwhite and not returning it, I of course could have returned it if I wished and Amazon would obviously have refunded me - or replaced the device for me multiple times if necessary. (In my case, though, returns would have required eating the not-insignificant cost of third-party courier service to Europe, which of course was my own risk and my own choice to use.) I fully acknowledge this and Amazon is wonderful in this regard. I think my opinion of Amazon itself is quite well represented in me owning five Kindles, latest of which was bought after my experiences with the PW. My view of Paperwhite is not reflective of my view of Amazon in general - or my view of Kindle, which I love.

However, in any case there is effort and/or cost associated with returns and it is a personal decision what one chooses to do and not do. Also, I think experience on this forum, Amazon's responses and many reasons suggest to me that I wouldn't get a better unit with returning - in fact, I might risk a worse one. That has happened to enough people for me to consider this a significant risk. I have one (or two) of each Amazon Kindle generation but the first and keeping the Paperwhite if only to keep up with software updates and new features was the better route for me.

The most important reason for me was that I don't think my Paperwhite a bad one. I think it is actually (the slightly crooked screen aside) a good one. I have definitely seen much worse in pictures here. But I do mostly reading in pitch dark and even in this thread people have commented that this is the scenario where Paperwhite struggles the most. I agree with that view. It is too screen-like (as opposed to paper-like) and the limitations of the screen technology are most glaring in the pitch-dark. They are not nearly as problematic in well-lit situations. I would feel this way even if the frontlight was absolutely uniform. Also, text blackness/contrast in pitch-dark is lesser on the PW than on other late-generation Kindles. I might like the PW more though if my reading scenarios were different (daylight or well-lighted).

I will probably avoid a frontlight Kindle the next generation, unless it can be turned off or there is some other pressing reason to get one. Until then, it is my view after very careful study of the issue, that the splotchiness is a limitation of the technology (and acknowledged by Amazon) and if that is a problem for someone, beware that replacements may not fix that satisfactorily. If it isn't a problem, other anomalies (spots, screen croockedness etc.) can much more likely be rectified via a replacement or two.

That is my view. Others have other views. I respect that.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Grandma Mazur said:


> Strangely enough last night for the first time I saw a pink cast on the page I was reading. I had the light up almost all the way and it was completely dark in the room, which may be why since I don't usually do that. In daylight, in my office, other places, etc. I have never seen anything out of the ordinary. I am going to try it again tonight to see if it does it again.
> 
> Just thought it was odd since we have been discussing this and I haven't had a problem before.
> 
> It did kind of bother me so I turned the light down some and it got better. I would hate it if it did that all the time, but I love it enough to put up with what appears to me to be a minor issue...at least for now.


The splotchiness manifests itself mostly in dark reading situations. In well-lit environments the lights from the surroudings etc. even out the screen, unless the splotchiness in the particular unit is real bad.

I think this is also a big reason why some have more issue with the splotchiness than others, because it depends on where and how you read on your Kindle.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Adaman14 said:


> Having followed the forum for a while and seeing Paperwhite samples in the store, I assumed they all had some subtle color splotches and ghosting. Yesterday I helped a friend set up her new Paperwhite and I must tell you the screen was perfect. I was quite surprised at how nice it looks.


Let's hope they have finally nailed the manufacturing process and this becomes a more common experience than it has been. I would expect PW quality to improve over time, of course, but Amazon's own response to this issue (posted elsewhere here earlier) suggests the splotchiness might never quite go away as a potential anomaly. Let's hope, for PW's and especially next-generation PW's sake!


----------



## Raf_ (Apr 21, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good, you're the one that needs to be satisfied with it. Let us know how the new one is!
> 
> Betsy


Recently got the new replacement, and it's actually better. No dead pixels and I don't notice any colored blotches either. Amazon's customer service is the best!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Raf_ said:


> Recently got the new replacement, and it's actually better. No dead pixels and I don't notice any colored blotches either. Amazon's customer service is the best!


Great, Raf!!!

Betsy


----------

